# Rii mini i8



## Rotorguy (May 4, 2018)

I'm trying to pair my key board to my m8z pro l android box. I can't get it to pair wirelessly, or even with the usb plugged in. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Post moved from unrelated thread to its own thread.


----------

